# My Aviaries



## KazRatz (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## iravendarknessi (Nov 7, 2006)

my rats would be so jealous... did you build those or buy them and add all the fun?


----------



## KazRatz (Oct 27, 2006)

I brought them.

These are bird cages, so you don't get any of the shelves or toys, just the cage and a few perches. Both the cages alone cost about Â£300.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

They look lovely. I was looking at these on ebay the other day and they have been adapted for rats already with shelves in etc... Only cost between Â£100-Â£200 on there.

I did contemplate getting one but I thought they were far to big for my house, though looking at yours compared to the surroundings I dont think there as big as I thought lol.

How many rats do you have in each one?

I love what you have put in them, those baskets (blue one in 2nd pic) How do you attatch them onto cage.

Also I havent seen one cage yet with a wheel on? Every Rat ive had has loved the wheel and you can buy big ones for rats.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!


----------

